# 9.5 weeks



## bluegoose18

9.5 weeks ago I shot the biggest buck of my lifetime. The taxidermist called yesterday to tell me he's done come and get him. QUESTION IS how can he be done so soon?? I have my trophy room full of mounts and never have I gotten called so soon after requesting work to be done. Now this is a new taxidermist for me this year as my old guy took a job working for the R.R this past spring. IS THIS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE??


----------



## papabearsr

it depends did he tan the hide him self or send it out I would think he tanned it him self I know in Texas they do there own tanning and they look good when done I had my Aoudad done there and it has bin hanging on my wall for 3 years now still looking good .I would ask him how it was done so fast and what was done to it 
papabear


----------



## bluegoose18

He said he put in pickle and then tanned it himself.


----------



## macker13

Please post a picture (or several) with close ups so we can see how well he did.


----------



## bluegoose18

I will try to this weekend


----------



## coyote sniper

My dad has done taxidermy for I think 50 some years I have been around it all my life and if the question is if it CAN it be done. yes it can be completed in that time. If he skinned it as soon as you brought it then immidately ordered the supplys 5 days or so for them to arrive (hopefully that is all) hide could have been prepped (fleshed etc) while waiting for supplys. A day to mount the head and them approx 4 weeks to dry and a couple hours to finishing work.


----------



## bluegoose18

The Buck turned out great,
photos will be comeing soon.


----------



## macker13

Glad to hear. I look forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## bluegoose18

been trying for two days now to post pics waiting to hear back from nodak on where im getting hung up at in the process, no answer yet. they must be hunting or driving to the x spot. any way when i upload attachment get message from site saying file to large. tried iphone upload pic and cannon digital upload and same same only one pic nothing more. someone pm me and tellme how to put the pic on the forum please??? oke: :crybaby: :shake:


----------



## Sask hunter

go to google and type in image resizer. Resize the image and then load that picture on here.


----------



## bluegoose18

Ok I got it figured out finally. Any way here is the 9.5 week mount


----------

